# Subwoofer install



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am looking to add a subwoofer to my cruze as that I want to have a better music experience and just tired of the stock.

I can't get XR to respond to my message so yeah lol. 

Is there anybody that has audio expertise and is willing to do the installation? Im located in SW Michigan and wiilling to drive a little. 

I want to keep the budget $500 dollar or lower. 

Does anybody have and suggestions on a set up? Keep in mind I need enough room for a set of golf clubs. I had in mind 2 8'' or a 1 10'' but I have no clue what im talking about lol

I absolutely refused to install it myself. I want someone that is a professional to do it.



All input is appreciated 
Thanks everyone



Trevor


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Being an admin who recently moved and became a father, it is more than likely that he has been busy, or overlooked your PM by accident. As a mod/S mod/Admin you tend to get a lot of PMs every day.

Now, as for your needs, you have a budget of $500, and a general size budget; however the more important thing to ask is, what is your musical requirement? What sort of music do you generally tend to listen to? Also, does the $500 include install price or is that for the system itself? Remember that unless you find a friendly member here on the forum who would gladly do the install for a 12 pack, if you go to a shop you're looking at a $1-200 if you want the install done right.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

If you're willing to drive to Lansing, I'll install a sub for you at a fair price. I've installed several over the years.

Personally, I went with this option. Kicker SCRU11 Chevy Cruze 2011 Up Custom Fit Powered 10" Sub Box 400W Enclosure | eBay
I offered $350. He counter offered for $432. I accepted. It was an easy install & I still have all my trunk space.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Smurfenstein said:


> Being an admin who recently moved and became a father, it is more than likely that he has been busy, or overlooked your PM by accident. As a mod/S mod/Admin you tend to get a lot of PMs every day.
> 
> Now, as for your needs, you have a budget of $500, and a general size budget; however the more important thing to ask is, what is your musical requirement? What sort of music do you generally tend to listen to? Also, does the $500 include install price or is that for the system itself? Remember that unless you find a friendly member here on the forum who would gladly do the install for a 12 pack, if you go to a shop you're looking at a $1-200 if you want the install done right.


I understand that. I wasn't trying to talk down aboout XR. 

But I listen to some Rock like AC/DC and mostly pop, like the new songs that come out and are popular.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

$500, it can be done. If you lived in STL I'd hook you up. My garage has all the equipment for audio installs. That is for tearing into a car not programming mini dsp lol


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

So you want to spend $500 bucks on a sub, box, wiring, line level converter, install and an amp? Its on the lower side of price but can be done. What kind of output are you looking for? What 8,10" did you have in the past? How much space are willing to give up? You say ac/dc and pop do you mean pop as in top 40?


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

PAC - ~$40
Amp - ~$200 I went with PUNCH Amplifiers - PBR300X2 - Rockford Fosgate®
Sub - ~$100 Went with Fli Audio 10" from Fry's FU 10 Active | FLI Audio
Wiring - $15-$20 (4g amp kit)


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

goinovr said:


> PAC - ~$40
> Amp - ~$200 I went with PUNCH Amplifiers - PBR300X2 - Rockford Fosgate®
> Sub - ~$100 Went with Fli Audio 10" from Fry's FU 10 Active | FLI Audio
> Wiring - $15-$20 (4g amp kit)


I wouldnt buy a pbr amp boosted rail. They have no balls, I am a Rockford dealer I only sell the pbr amps to motorcycles.

Realistically save up up more money and buy better equipment. IMO


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> I wouldnt buy a pbr amp boosted rail. They have no balls, I am a Rockford dealer I only sell the pbr amps to motorcycles.
> 
> Realistically save up up more money and buy better equipment. IMO



I bought it because it fits in small places like the spare tire well and it provides decent sub levels. It's a placeholder for an upcoming KS Mini.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> So you want to spend $500 bucks on a sub, box, wiring, line level converter, install and an amp? Its on the lower side of price but can be done. What kind of output are you looking for? What 8,10" did you have in the past? How much space are willing to give up? You say ac/dc and pop do you mean pop as in top 40?


pop like hits 1 on XM radio


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

goinovr said:


> I bought it because it fits in small places like the spare tire well and it provides decent sub levels. It's a placeholder for an upcoming KS Mini.


ARC audio is so much better. Arc audio is zapco(one of the best amp builders for auto) design with a chinese build


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'd go with Alpine mono for subs if you're looking for compact power. Just my .02


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Alpine makes good amps however they overate their power output as do most Japanese brands


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

okay so alpine subs what about amp?

What size sub do you recommend?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

are you sticking to your $500 budget?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> Alpine makes good amps however they overate their power output as do most Japanese brands


If you have bench marks for this I'd like to see them as they actually underrate their true power on the packaging. Their power cards show their output and previous bench marks back this up. I have two sitting at home ready to install. For example, my 500w MONO says 543 on the card and it benched at 546 so I'm curious to know where you're getting this info.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> are you sticking to your $500 budget?


absolutely. I just want some decent bass to enjoy without breaking the bank


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

trevforever said:


> absolutely. I just want some decent bass to enjoy without breaking the bank


Easy easy easy. I highly recommend XR's custom sub boxes because it will maximize the subwoofer sound/output and it will take up nearly no trunk space. Yes the box is a bit more expensive than your off the shelf buy but it makes all the difference. You can buy the custom box and still come in under $500 or maybe $25 over that but I'm telling you it's WORTH IT!


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Easy easy easy. I highly recommend XR's custom sub boxes because it will maximize the subwoofer sound/output and it will take up nearly no trunk space. Yes the box is a bit more expensive than your off the shelf buy but it makes all the difference. You can buy the custom box and still come in under $500 or maybe $25 over that but I'm telling you it's WORTH IT!


Yeah Ive seen those. I know he does an amazing job. I need to find an audio guru in my area.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

trevforever said:


> Yeah Ive seen those. I know he does an amazing job. I need to find an audio guru in my area.


For what? Install? PSSSSH! Do it yourself. Skype or call if you need help! It's easy as pie, just takes some patience. But if you don't have the time then I would find a garage installer like myself. You'll payout the wazoo for Brand name companies or high profile install shops in your area. Just make sure the garage installer uses your parts and not his cheap 4 GA (really 8 ga) wire etc.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> For what? Install? PSSSSH! Do it yourself. Skype or call if you need help! It's easy as pie, just takes some patience. But if you don't have the time then I would find a garage installer like myself. You'll payout the wazoo for Brand name companies or high profile install shops in your area. Just make sure the garage installer uses your parts and not his cheap 4 GA (really 8 ga) wire etc.


Yeah I dont want to attempt it. Too much for me. I am about tempted to drive my happy ass to st louis so i know its done right


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> If you have bench marks for this I'd like to see them as they actually underrate their true power on the packaging. Their power cards show their output and previous bench marks back this up. I have two sitting at home ready to install. For example, my 500w MONO says 543 on the card and it benched at 546 so I'm curious to know where you're getting this info.


I cant print a pretty little sticker that says I can bench 550 lbs doesnt mean I can


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I'd go with Alpine mono for subs if you're looking for compact power. Just my .02


The type R or type S and which size would you recommend. I guess just give the exact model


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

trevforever said:


> The type R or type S and which size would you recommend. I guess just give the exact model


Talking about the amplifier bro 


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Talking about the amplifier bro
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


You said subs tho


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Can anybody suggest a complete set up? I have been browsing brands and models. I have enough money saved now and getting serious.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't like the Kicker option? Comes with instructions and it's 98% plug n play. Won't get any simpler than that at $432.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

mjspiess said:


> Don't like the Kicker option? Comes with instructions and it's 98% plug n play. Won't get any simpler than that at $432.


I dont like the placement of it. Thats right where I put my golf clubs


----------

